# Speedring for alien bees help.



## joshbennett (Apr 6, 2013)

Im a noob with strobes and i just purchased an alien bee 1600. Was wondering if you can help me with finding a speedring. I need to connect this softbox if that matters..

http://www.amazon.com/Softbox-with-Silver-Interior-24x32/dp/B000C7YNWM/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2JK6AVMPSABR3&coliid=I2NRHR51V7HAOR

Thanks for your help. Sorry its a noob question and i have searched but couldnt find the answer on google.


----------



## agierke (Apr 6, 2013)

buy the speedring that PCB sells on their website. the connection to modifiers is typically universal (some rare instances where a modifier wont fit that well) so you have to buy the speedring that will mount to whatever light you are using.


----------



## pwp (Apr 7, 2013)

Agreed, look no further than the genuine PCB. They're inexpensive. They work. Get two or three.

-PW


----------



## drjlo (Apr 7, 2013)

I would just buy something like this, as it already comes with Alien Bee speedring and much cheaper to boot:
http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-10SBXAB2436EZ-Solutions-24-Inchx36-Inch-Speedring/dp/B003EWKPEC/ref=pd_sim_p_10

It can even be used as a pseudo-beauty dish with white cover removed and center reflector. I have the 36" octagon version with same features, and it's been great.


----------



## dmills (Apr 7, 2013)

drjlo said:


> I would just buy something like this, as it already comes with Alien Bee speedring and much cheaper to boot:
> http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-10SBXAB2436EZ-Solutions-24-Inchx36-Inch-Speedring/dp/B003EWKPEC/ref=pd_sim_p_10
> 
> It can even be used as a pseudo-beauty dish with white cover removed and center reflector. I have the 36" octagon version with same features, and it's been great.



The first comment on that Amazon one seems to say that the ring that came with the softbox didn't fit the softbox...


----------



## drjlo (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmm, not sure what that means since the "speedring" comes hard-assembled, ready to open like umbrella. See the customer video in the Reviews section, which I found in reviews section for the 36" Octabox. 

http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-10SBXAB36OTEZ-Solutions-Speedring-Alienbees/product-reviews/B003EWTBUQ/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

What probably happened (seems like multiple people mention it) is that the Alien Bee insert/adapter's lip is too shallow, being loose on Alien Bees. The insert I received was the same way, and I emailed the seller who sent me the correct one with deeper lip, which fits perfectly. He did mention the supplier for that part had changed, causing the shallow lip. This was some time ago, so I would hope the seller figured out this problem and changed the supplier to the correct one..


----------



## joshbennett (Apr 7, 2013)

agierke said:


> buy the speedring that PCB sells on their website. the connection to modifiers is typically universal (some rare instances where a modifier wont fit that well) so you have to buy the speedring that will mount to whatever light you are using.



So which one should I get with the AB1600? Seems like these are for the retired units?

http://www.paulcbuff.com/speedrings.php


----------

